# Red Panda



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

just got back from the latest courier run and had to post a picture of this runs favourite animal, being looked after by its keeper at home due to being bullied by the other residents this baby red pand is absolutely georgeous, it will be looked after until it is ready to be moved to a different zoo for breeding, these are all part of the european breeding program


----------



## nichar1979 (Jul 7, 2010)

That is one seriously cute Red Panda


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Why didnt you steal it Steve? :flrt:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

wow amazing!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaahhh!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Rearrange the destination to Southampton,
Make it worth your while!:whistling2:
*slips crafty tenner*
lol


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwww thats amazing, they are so gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

One of my all time favourite animals


----------

